# Leather Lanyards



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh great, this should be hard on my pocketbook! :doh:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I got mine from GunDogSupply.com


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Oh great, this should be hard on my pocketbook! :doh:


Well holidays are coming up, just direct your family in the right direction. Although if they are like mine they won't get you what you want because it is 'for the dog...'


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Knotsmith does some beautiful work if you are looking for a complicated custon lanyard KNOTSMITH Custom Braided Leather Lanyards

Oak Creek is the source of most of the ones you will commonly see at hunt tests Leatherlanyards.com -- Your source for handcrafted quality leather lanyards and line leads for dog handlers.

I make simple ones, but highlighted with glass or stone beads for a little "bling." Mine are all custom--pictures are down at the moment but I am working on rectifying that! Sterre Goldens regd - Golden Retrievers - Kitchener, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Oh great, this should be hard on my pocketbook! :doh:


Me too, I have two Kangaroo leather lanyards that have just about seen their last days.
Thanks for the post now I have to spend some more money. Oh yeah, guess that means I might as well order some more whistles too!!


----------

